

Ask HN: Push Payments to Debit Cards? - builtbybalance

Hey guys I was looking into a solution that would allow me to pay my app users with a push to debit card type of service. 
I know stripe does thishttps:&#x2F;&#x2F;stripe.com&#x2F;blog&#x2F;send-money-to-debit-cards as well as balanced payments https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.balancedpayments.com&#x2F;push-to-card<p>I was wondering if anyone knew anyone else who would do this? I reached out to balanced payments but their solution won&#x27;t be ready till the second quarter to start. Stripe seems like the best choice but I just wanted to reach out and see if anyone had any suggestions or know anything?<p>Thanks.
======
wmf
[http://www.quora.com/Which-credit-card-processors-will-
enabl...](http://www.quora.com/Which-credit-card-processors-will-enable-you-
to-push-money-to-a-customers-credit-debit-card-as-the-primary-transaction)

~~~
builtbybalance
Thanks WMF. I was looking for a service that would have this as an API or
infrastructure behind it. I would rather not have to build out something
entirely from scratch.

------
deegles
I'm interested in this as well. Are there any legal issues with sending people
money on a large scale?

